# flounder migration question



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

hey everybody, i moved from florida back home to pennsylvania this winter. growing up i fished the bays and surf of ocean city and longport new jersey anytime i could convice my dad to take me. he was never that into fishing, but recently has become more interested after all three of his sons moved away. i went home to philly and took him out for the freshwater trout opener a few weeks ago, which he really enjoyed. last night on the phone, he asked me to plan a weekend when we could go to the beach and target flounder.

from the little that i know, i believe that the flat fish are still offshore on the reefs and wrecks. does anyone know when the flounder migrate back into the bays? i think they stick around inshore until early fall, but may be mistaken. any general flounder fishing information (baits, rigs, tides, etc.) that anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated. now that dad is getting excited, i don't want our trip to be a bust. so i want to time things accordingly, especially if we can fish the inlets as the flatties are moving through.

we used to fish the old green bridge between ocean city and longport, as well as the inlet at the south end of oc. once a summer dad would rent a boat from lemont's marina and we would drift the rainbow channel or the 14th street bulkhead area.

thanks for any help fellas, i'm looking forward to fishing nj this summer and fall with my dad, after being in virginia beach and tampa for the past 4 years. as a side note, i've been catching some beautiful native brook trout in the central pa streams.


----------



## chillas (May 9, 2006)

sandcasting, you might have some luck drifting the back bays of Wildwood - don't know if/when the flounder move in there, but I've always caught something back there around Hereford Inlet. Any of the boat rental places will be able to tell you where to go. I've had good luck using Canal Side Marina around 10th and the bay.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Flounder*

try the 9th St bridge out in Somers Point and Ocean City. You can also try the intercoastal area behind Margate and Longport. The Longport Bridge produces well. And dont forget about the BL England Power Plant out in Besleys Point/ Marmora area. Use top and bottom rigs with squid, mack bloodworms or Killies.

Tight Lines
Rich
Mate
www.tunawahoo.com


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Flounder..........*

Hey sandcasting, 
If you fancy a trip further south, You can try the George Redding Bridge going into Wildwood there is a big sink hole between the bridge and the end of Light House Pointe. Door mat sized flounder are plucked out of there on a regular basis. Another spot ypu could try is the Middle Thorofare Bridge which is the toll bridge between Wildwood Crest and Cape May. Hope this helps.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

thanks for the replies guys. i didn't realize that flounder are actually winter flouder, and summer flounder are fluke. i really want to know when the fluke migrate back in from offshore. from what i've read elsewhere the fluke spend winters offshore, and summers inshore. the winter flounder stay inshore in winter, and go offshore in summer. does anyone know when the fluke move in, or has anybody heard of any nice flatties caught inshore? i'd really hate to take dad and find that the flounder had moved offshore, and the fluke hadn't moved in yet.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Fluke*

the fluke are being caught right now and they usually begin there migration around May to the inshore.


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

thanks king, that is the info i was looking for. guess it is time to plan the trip.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Good rule of thumb is when the knats are biting and the beaches are being closed for bird beatings. I mean breedings.


----------

